# Homemade Smoker



## bugs (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi.my Name is BUGS I live in Houston Texas. I've been coming to the forum for a while now reading different things and learning a lot. I decided to finally join to share what I've been doing. I make homemade sausage. I also made a homemade smoker for my homemade sausage. It works great.













20170118_072506.jpg



__ bugs
__ Jan 18, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

Are there 2 separate chambers inside or do both fireboxes go into one chamber.

And if so, why 2 fireboxes?

It's a very interesting design!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome!  I am also interested to hear and see more about that smoker!

-Chris


----------



## bugs (Jan 18, 2017)

Both boxes go into 1 chamber. I had to put 2 because 1 was not enough. Also with 2 fire boxes it helps to smoke evenly.


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a partly cloudy here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of                        great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*         Gary*


----------



## bugs (Jan 23, 2017)

20170118_073100.jpg



__ bugs
__ Jan 23, 2017





Thanks for the warm welcome. Here's a pic of smoke that the smoker puts out. I had it in the garage, my neighbors thought my house was on fire. Lol.


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 23, 2017)

Good to see another Texan join this great group!  I'm down the road a wee bit in Pearland.  I do like your smoker build :-)


----------



## bugs (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks. I'm out 288 south myself,right before the beltway.













20170118_132200.jpg



__ bugs
__ Jan 23, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow that looks like quite the unit... How big is it? Sausage looks great too.... Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you here,  Charlie


----------



## bugs (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks Charlie. Its 5ft tall about 4ft wide and 22" deep. It's also mobile. I can detach both fire boxes, load it in my pickup and go anywhere.


----------



## cliff43j (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm just over a bit in Shadow Creek Ranch off 518.

Grinding pork shoulders today and about to mix my first batch of breakfast sausage


----------



## bugs (Jan 24, 2017)

Pork shoulder is an excellent choice. That's what my sausage are made out of.


----------

